# Cadet "Item Insurance" at home corps?



## gt102 (11 Sep 2005)

I know there is a form of "item insurance" at camps for items that are personal but vital to complete manditory tasks and are stolen. But what about stuff that is stolen in your local armories?

Say for instance, my kilt shoes. I had to buy them, I NEED to have them to wear my uniform fully. I need to wear my full uniform on parade nights. So when these shoes are stolen are they covered?

If you dont understand the topic at hand, post a question, I will be quite willing to further explain the situation.


Sgt. Crowe


----------



## ouyin2000 (11 Sep 2005)

you don't have oxfords in your supply? my corps in Courtenay issued me oxfords...


----------



## gt102 (11 Sep 2005)

The previous people in Hamilton probally punked all the oxfords...

MOD Warning: There is to be NO swearing in the cadet forums.


----------



## Burrows (12 Sep 2005)

First off.

Blackdown has to look after a thousand or so cadets over 6 weeks.  Its automatically assumed that there will be a least one kleptomaniac.  I don't think they insure items per se.  They will confirm that you do have items, and document them so some kid cant walk in to the office and say "My 300.00 Motorolla Razr phone has been stolen."

One man one kit sir.

Also the question is begging to be asked.  Why were your shoes not on your feet or at home?
If your cadets are into the whole "stealing is cool" thing then talk to them.


----------



## Dane (12 Sep 2005)

"Blackdown has more than 1000 cadets...." Here's something to wrap your head around. In the 1970s cadets in Vernon didnt have an area to lock up thir CF uniform, it was on constant display for inspection. Head dress and toiletries were all kept out. They had but one small barrack box to lock their kit in. Theft was not an issue.


----------



## bossi (12 Sep 2005)

The Crowe said:
			
		

> I know there is a form of "item insurance" ...



No, there isn't.

If you don't understand the concept of refraining from posting mistruths and incorrect information, post a question, I will be quite willing to further explain the situation.


----------



## Burrows (12 Sep 2005)

Item Insurance - Lock it in a locker.


----------



## tabernac (12 Sep 2005)

Kyle Burrows said:
			
		

> Item Insurance - Lock it in a locker.


Exactly. I remember seeing "Lock It Or Lose It" on EVERY locker at Quadra.


----------



## gt102 (13 Sep 2005)

I remember reading an ACTUAL cato stating that we are eligable for compensation of items stolen that are required for duty but not provided.

Aka in my case, my oxfords. At camp a staff member got re-imbursed for a stolen fmp. He was required to have it, but they didnt provide it.

I KNOW that such a thing exists at camp. But im not sure if it exists at home corps. THAT is what I was looking for.


----------



## gt102 (13 Sep 2005)

Ah yes  I also remember. We under DND for insurance were classified as a PTE no matter what rank... I remember that much 

If someone could locate the cato, that would be MUCH appreciated!


----------



## Neill McKay (13 Sep 2005)

This is the first I've ever heard of such a thing.  If you're up for a little pub crawl, here are the CATOs, all five volumes of them.
http://www.cadets.ca/support/cato-oaic/intro_e.asp

Let us know what you find, as it would be useful for many cadets if such a thing does exist.  But, to be honest, I'll be surprised if it does.


----------



## Burrows (13 Sep 2005)

The Crowe said:
			
		

> I remember reading an ACTUAL cato


As opposed to a dogo?


I have a crazy idea here.  As it was stolen from LHQ ask your CO.


----------



## gt102 (13 Sep 2005)

Neill McKay said:
			
		

> This is the first I've ever heard of such a thing.   If you're up for a little pub crawl, here are the CATOs, all five volumes of them.
> http://www.cadets.ca/support/cato-oaic/intro_e.asp
> 
> Let us know what you find, as it would be useful for many cadets if such a thing does exist.   But, to be honest, I'll be surprised if it does.



I WISH I could look through the CATOs, but currently my computer is being non-comlient with me. Well, morso with PDF's. Windows Server 2003 doesnt like PDF's... at all!

Ill try taking a look on another computer when I have the chance.


----------



## primer (13 Sep 2005)

Seeing that you are with a Highland Cadet Unit there is a CATO 46-01 annex B for you.

http://www.cadets.ca/_docs/cato-oaic/4601B_b.pdf

Just a little form it 

All items of highland dress not supplied as issued kit must be obtained at no cost to the public.


----------



## dgrayca (14 Sep 2005)

The Crowe said:
			
		

> I remember reading an ACTUAL cato stating that we are eligable for compensation of items stolen that are required for duty but not provided.



I have never ran across such a CATO.  Its highly unlikely it exists since Cadet units are responsible for securing their own insurance policies for contents at their HQ.  In some cases it may be the SSC, but its not DND.  I can't comment about what happens at camp.


----------

